
The PayPal mafia - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2007/11/13/magazines/fortune/paypal_mafia.fortune/index2.htm
======
maurycy
It was already submitted with exactly the same title.

I guess that it'd be good to expand the news.ycombinator's filter to check the
URL's HTML title, too. (oh, yet another call for open sourcing the
news.ycombinator)

------
jamiequint
Sneaky way to get some karma, submit the 2nd page instead of the 1st page of
the article to get past the URL filter. Maybe I will submit the "Print View"
page a week from now.

~~~
transburgh
I honesty didn't realize I was on the 2nd page when I submitted it. I read the
article and thought I was on the first page when I submitted it. I will be
more careful, sorry.

